# Postfix with virtual users + spamassassin via procmail



## saiman (Aug 7, 2012)

Hi all,
I'm trying to setup postfix with spamassassin using procmail. The idea is to check *only* incoming mail and if it's a spam to move the mail to one of those directories - Spam-Probably or Spam-Certainly, for that purpose I need procmail.
Below is the begging of /usr/local/etc/postfix/master.cf:


```
smtp      inet  n       -       n       -       -       smtpd
     -o content_filter=procmail:dummy
procmail  unix  -       n       n       -       -       pipe 
 flags=DORX user=procmail argv=/usr/local/bin/procmail -t -o SENDER=${sender} -m USER=${user}@${domain} DOMAIN=${domain} EXTENSION=${extension} RECIPIENT=${recipient} /usr/local/etc/procmailrc
```

With this setup all the mail (not only the incoming mails) goes through the procmail content filter and all the mail is checked from spam assassin. This is a problem because in this case outgoing mail is not received from any external server. I suppose it happens because the spam assassin checks and header modifications. 
Do you have any idea how to setup postfix to pass only incoming mail on that content filter?


----------

